

Tell Obama to Promise SOPA 2.0 Never Gets Written - websagir
http://torrentfreak.com/tell-obama-to-promise-sopa-2-0-never-gets-written-120407/
However, the Obama administration is still dedicated to strengthen copyright enforcement.
======
jerf
It's three years into Obama's term. Have you really not figured out he's not
particularly "on your side" on this topic? He's pretty happy to lay down more
regulations on almost any topic and either doesn't understand, doesn't care,
or _considers a feature_ that this further entrenches large, established
interests who are the only ones who can meet the new, higher bars, based on
the evidence. You really think he's going to regulate, regulate, regulate
across the board, but wait, not those nice people on the Internet, we'll leave
them be?

~~~
SkyMarshal
s/Obama/any president/g

I suspect the government is no longer (if it ever really was) being run by
temporary, rotating elected politicians but by the massive, entrenched, static
bureaucracy. Along with huge donors as well. On anything that's not a wedge
issue, there's little significant difference between the parties, Presidents,
etc.

------
gm
Yeah ask a politician to promise something and then hold that promise...

I'm sure that will turn out just dandy.

~~~
betterth
Even funnier: Let's tell the President to stand in the way of the legal,
sovereign bill writing by our duly elected Congress.

Talk about a disgusting ignorance of the separation of powers.

The President should never get to veto the writing of a bill, only the
approved, voted-on version of a bill.

~~~
Wilduck
> Even funnier: Let's tell the President to stand in the way of the legal,
> sovereign bill writing by our duly elected Congress.

This is not actually that absurd. The threat of a veto is often enough to stop
a bill from moving forward through Congress. Clearly there are political
considerations with issuing such a threat, but it is fairly reasonable to
assume that the President could greatly influence a bill while it was still in
Congress.

------
oconnore
Hmm, torrentfreak, I don't think this is how the US legislative system works.

Luckily the actual source, <[http://a.fightforthefuture.org/sign/obama-
sopa/>](http://a.fightforthefuture.org/sign/obama-sopa/>); has a more
reasonable request: Tell Obama to promise: "I will never advance legislation
that blocks websites or disconnects Americans' internet access."

------
evilbit
VP Biden is an enthusiastic supporter of the legacy entertainment industry
incumbents; odds are Obama _will_ sign a SOPA-style legislation while in
office _unless_ we raise hell like we did the 1st time around.

------
xster
Tell Obama to promise to close Guantanamo Bay... oh wait, he already did

------
maeon3
If I was the RIAA, it would be priority 1 objective to encourage downloading
with busted business model, plea the government to fix it. Acquire rights to
censor the web. Free downloads continue, but they get compensation for 2x and
3x (times overpriced markup) for every download through streamlined
compensation processes through ISP's and streamlined lawsuits. End result:
Move product at the speed of free, get paid ridiculous markup (times 3) for
every download worldwide. AND become big brother. It is a Brilliant plan
actually. Will they succeed? How much they succeed depends on what we do to
stop them.

~~~
JamisonM
While I appreciate the need for a political fight I still wonder why the tech
community has not been working hard on a technical solution that will make
much of what SOPA is supposed to have done to take sites off the Internet
impossible? Shouldn't that be part of "what we do to stop them"? I will admit
to not knowing enough to know if it is feasible/possible but I sure would like
to hear from someone who does. We can't make tools that make a new, more
decentralized, name system user friendly?

------
rsanchez1
The only thing they can actually do is tell Obama to promise he will veto any
SOPA-style bill. He can't actually stop a bill from being written, at least
not yet.

~~~
joering2
Glad you added "at least not yet". We have seen him starting illegal wars,
providing false documents to congress, approving shady deals in regards to
government subsidies, shoving illegal and unlawful laws in our throats, and
last but not least, trying to influence the highest court in US through news-
media.

So I am sure there is still some room left.

